# images



## Raine (Mar 17, 2005)

why doesn't the insert image option work? instead of inserting the image, it just displays the url.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you clicking on this button? It's working for me.


----------



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

yep. The problem seems to be with online photo album/storage sites.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Some don't allow external hosting, so the link is all that will show up.


----------



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

Yep, I used to have one that would, but they shut it down. it was a free site. All the other free sites I've found usually just send an email invite. So if anyone knows of a free site that will allow to just link to the picture, i would be interested.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

I pay for mine, but I believe photobucket is free.


----------



## MJ (Mar 18, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Yep, I used to have one that would, but they shut it down. it was a free site. All the other free sites I've found usually just send an email invite. So if anyone knows of a free site that will allow to just link to the picture, i would be interested.


How about http://xs.to/

or http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks, MJ!  That is just what I was looking for.


----------



## MJ (Mar 18, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Thanks, MJ! That is just what I was looking for.


Happy to help Rainee.

That reminds me... Maybe we can get a BBQ/smoker forum going for folks like you. Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, that would be great.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 18, 2005)

Go here for free website, blog and email:

http://www.spymac.com












.


----------

